# List your Latest purchase



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

thought Id make a thread to allow everyone to flash off their latest purchase whether it'd be fish related, electronics, fashion w.e. you like to show off 

Lately I got back in the sw hole and bought myself another set of AI Sols

oh and I ll let Claudia Chime in on this, as I just went with her last night to pick up something that she wanted for a while "A while meaning 2 day"


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

APPLE TV  sooooo awesome


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Well, for starters, this guy:










I also got some geos, guppies and plecos over the last few days and a new purse today


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a Toshiba 46" LED 3 months ago & an Olympus SP-720UZ full HD camera with 360 digital Panoramic & 26X optical zoom. Both from the Shopping Channel.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Got a Toshiba 46" LED 3 months ago & an Olympus SP-720UZ full HD camera with 360 digital Panoramic & 26X optical zoom. Both from the Shopping Channel.


Glad to see I wasn't the only one who noticed that deal on TSC for the Olympus =)


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally splurged (kinda) on a new 40" lcd and soundbar w/ sub for the living room for christmas, wicked deal came at just the right time, just need a new ps3 and computer now 








I didn't buy it, although want to include it cuz it's so awesome! Got a 4-channel micro rc heli for christmas (hobby grade), so much fun! Already had it apart more times than I can count for repairs/tweaks  Thats why rc is soo much fun though (if you enjoy fixing stuff ;p)






















(Also got new filter media, food, and other misc for the fishes/shrimps )

Edit: Forgot to mention the community tank upgrade  (33G tank and stand, light, filters, air pump, surge protectors, etc) The most important recent purchase I got


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> oh and I ll let Claudia Chime in on this, as I just went with her last night to pick up something that she wanted for a while "A while meaning 2 day"


Me? never  Arash made me get his 29g seahorse tank :bigsmile:


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I got a big new cage and lights for my chameleon, still setting it up.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I got a product called a mk808b that also makes your tv into a smart tv uses android icecrwam sandwich but im upgraded to jellybean. Also I got a euroreef 250 skimmer for my new tank


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

dino said:


> I got a product called a mk808b that also makes your tv into a smart tv uses android icecrwam sandwich but im upgraded to jellybean. Also I got a euroreef 250 skimmer for my new tank


I looked up this mk808b you speak of... What exactly does it do? (all the descriptions seemed as if they were written in some other language then translated into english by someone who didn't really speak english) Though it does look intriguing...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

New swc skimmer for my frag tank


----------



## junglefowl (Dec 18, 2012)

Fire red...over an assassin snail


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Needed a good book to read over the holidays. Go Jays Go!


----------

